# Dasher/Audi Fox Front Outer Wheel Bear ing



## tcheb (Feb 23, 2010)

I just disassembled my front wheel hub and while doing so I dropped one of the balls from the front outer bearing and lost it. Does anyone know where I can find it? ETKA only lists one bearing per hub (the inner one). The one I'm looking for is just an open crown with balls in it.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

There is no "inner" or "outer" wheel bearing. It's a double-row ball bearing - very common design. 

Using your '84 (4000 Quattro, I'm guessing?).... 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Audi/4000/Drivetrain/242/2


----------



## tcheb (Feb 23, 2010)

cuppie said:


> There is no "inner" or "outer" wheel bearing. It's a double-row ball bearing - very common design.
> 
> Using your '84 (4000 Quattro, I'm guessing?)....
> http://www.germanautoparts.com/Audi/4000/Drivetrain/242/2


No it's for my '76 Fox. It does have an inner closed bearing and an open outer bearing.


----------



## tcheb (Feb 23, 2010)

When I pushed the hub out, here's what I saw (not my actual image... just something I found while searching this site)










I removed the crown and the balls but dropped one of them.

Are you saying that it's all part of the same bearing and while I was pushing the hub out, the bearing somehow split in two?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You need a new wheel bearing. It's broken now. 
You didn't somehow "split it in two" - when you pushed the hub out, the outer race fell out (or was stuck to the hub.) The "outer bearing" is part of the wheel bearing - it's serviced as one piece. 

Now, _where_ you'll get a wheel bearing.... 
Brake and wheel hub page for your car, at Autohaus Arizona
Grab a front wheel bearing kit ($26) - includes all of the hardware that needs replaced, too. 
And, if the outer race is stuck to the hub (or, worse, fell off on its own), and/or your rotor bolt is broken (aren't they all?), I'd grab a new hub ($18), too.


----------



## tcheb (Feb 23, 2010)

cuppie said:


> You need a new wheel bearing. It's broken now.
> You didn't somehow "split it in two" - when you pushed the hub out, the outer race fell out (or was stuck to the hub.) The "outer bearing" is part of the wheel bearing - it's serviced as one piece.
> 
> Now, _where_ you'll get a wheel bearing....
> ...



You're right. I pressed the bearing out and it turns out, when I removed the hub, the front cover of the bearing came out as well. That is why at first I thought there were two of them. Now that I removed the rest, it's obvious that it is one bearing with two series of balls. 

Thanks guys!

Alek


----------

